# Mons Trail - Morgantown Wv



## shog (Feb 27, 2006)

Sunday I rode a chunk of the Mons Trail in Morgantown, WV. it rained most of the way up and back so not a lot of shots from the trail but a few nice ones. So in no particular order


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Those are nice photos, I am a sucker for flowing water, critters and empty trails. How long is it?


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Those are nice photos, I am a sucker for flowing water, critters and empty trails. How long is it?


I was just in Morgantown visiting friends this past week and was really surprised by the trail system. This trail connects up with several other relatively recent rails-trails conversions to create over 56 miles of trails. The Mons trail runs from south of Morgantown north over the PA line. The eventual plan is to link up with downtown Pittsburgh.

We stayed in a hotel right on the trail while we were there. It wasn't until while we were checking out that I realized the hotel had bikes available for use by guests, so I only got to explore about 2 miles of the trail by foot. Not a whole lot of traffic on it and it offers some rare flat sections in hilly WV.


----------



## shog (Feb 27, 2006)

I rode about 16 miles of it, I was meeting some friends for dinner and had to boogie on back to the hotel so I didn't finish the entire trail. Nice trail feels very remote lot's of wildlife views of the river are very scenic. The trail is very flat so you can roll along pretty good, it was getting a little soft from the rain on the way back so it made for a bit of a slog fest. Very nice ride, I think I'll head back there this fall and do the entire trail system. http://www.montrails.org/


----------

